# Sobaka Bear



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's my dog, Sobaka Bear!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Aw!! Such an adorable puppy!!


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks! She knows it too!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

She's adorable! Her name is fitting, too. She will grow up to be a beautiful dog.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Corteo said:


> Thanks! She knows it too!


As well she should...I'm sure she is the princess of your home (you are, after all the queen)!


----------



## LovingDogs (Jan 10, 2009)

beautifull dog,


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> As well she should...I'm sure she is the princess of your home (you are, after all the queen)!


Yes she is! (It's hard not to baby her!)



LovingDogs said:


> beautifull dog,


Thanks!


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

The picture of the one in your signature, she looks like she walks like a polar bear


----------



## Daisha (Jan 4, 2009)

she is soo pretty! You have the bear part right! LOL! She is a cutie!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

She is such a beautiful looking dog. All that lovely hair.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a few more pics! All dressed for the winter photo shoot!!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

The one with the scarf is so adorable. Love it!!!


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks! She thought I was out of my mind with the hat. I had to put it on her back, and slowly work it up to her head. She ended up liking it though.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Bernaise mountain dog, correct?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

she is a beauty! she looks very cuddly!

this is the breed of dog that my husband wants to get next...we will have to see what is around when we get our next doggy, after all iorek needs a brother!


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

jcd said:


> Bernaise mountain dog, correct?


Yes



ioreks_mom said:


> she is a beauty! she looks very cuddly!
> 
> this is the breed of dog that my husband wants to get next...we will have to see what is around when we get our next doggy, after all iorek needs a brother!



They are WONDERFUL dogs! They are very cuddly. She wants to be a lap dog!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Just looking at all that fur makes me feel warm! Beautiful dog!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Now you need a cat named Koshka. 

I remember reading in another thread that you are learning Russian. I studied Russian in high school. I thought it was an awesome language and now that I'm in college I really miss it.

Just today I commanded my dog to sit in Russian to illustrate that she listens to my hand signals moreso than my voice. She did wind up sitting.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

I do have a cat. I tried the name koshka, but it did not seam to fit him... (he's male, and I thought that Koshka was to female) I named him Fungo from the comic strip Get Fuzzy. The name just seams to fit him...


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Sobaka is very cute. I have never met dogs that love to cuddle as much as these ones.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Love them! Is that your Bernese in your sig?


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, we currently have 2 of them. Quinn & Cartman. They turned 3 in November. When I joined DF in Oct.07 I just lost my Rottie Jake - I still miss him like crazy. He's the dog in my Avatar. When they were puppies...


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry about your Rottie... That is the one part of dog ownership that I'm not looking forward to...

Sweet! I thought I was the only one with a Berner! The one on the right looks like a punk!


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's some more pics! I need some inspiration... what other pics should I take?


This is what the cat thinks of the dog!










This is her at 13 weeks:



















This is her first day home at 8 weeks










I can't believe how much she's grown...


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

She is so cute, and I agree that she looks like a polar bear in that one picture.

My sister's dog's name is Cobaka.


----------

